# help!!!! mother in law sabotage me



## meme22 (Oct 6, 2010)

Well this is how it began

I met my fiance three years ago and everything been great, but two years ago i met the in-laws, by the way the in-laws are asian the mother in law is more fluent in her language then English. Now every year either her or we visit each other, ever since i met her, she will talk English and try to have conversations with me to make it seem that she is polite. If we go out or were eating dinner at the table, she will talk her language and talk bad about me while smiling and laughing at me. Basically she will try to sabotage me. Now yesterday i finally got tired of her hypocrite self and i told her if you have anything to say to me, you can tell me and not your son. So it was a mess because, her husband jumped in and said they don't need to speak English, that they can speak whatever language they desire, and instead of worrying about that, he said he's been in our house for ten days and has never seen me clean up anything, and then he said son you should not be with her, in the long wrong she will not be right for you and my fiancee when to tell them that i was the one he wanted to get married to and his parents said no. Also when the argument ended his father said get out of this house, and i said i was not this is my house to. His mom jumped in and said its not your not married to him. My fiancee was defending my point, but it was useless, now hes telling me what do you want me to do. Now l love him so much, but i just don't know what to do. 


help Meme!!!!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Why don't you clean up your house?


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Make sure your fiance has your back, no matter what. Asian MILs have an inborn knack for causing trouble in marriage, and that relationship with the MIL is ultimately NOT the issue-it's whether or not your man will tell mommy dearest to butt out, and stop disrespecting my wife to be. If he defends you, you've got a good man. If not, get ready for years of being married to a mommas boy who will put her before you.


----------

